
My short bout with Emacs and why I chose to stick with Vim. - satyajitranjeev
http://satyajit.ranjeev.in/2012/06/08/short-bout-with-emacs.html
======
dllthomas
Note that you can also run commands right in vi with the ! extended command,
piping a range of lines through them. I use this with fmt all the time, and
tend to prefer it over ctrl-z when I just want to check something.

~~~
satyajitranjeev
True, but the ability to tab-complete commands/arguments is missing. But as
you have said for something small it should just be fine.

~~~
dllthomas
Right, and you can search for (the start of) a command with up, when you've
only got a few versions of something slightly longer that you use with
moderate regularity. If you use them (or anything else) with high regularity,
of course, bind them to a key sequence.

